# Java Datenbankanbindung funktioniert nicht



## McCookie (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss für die Schule ein Projekt in Java fertigstellen jedoch Funktioniert die Datenbankanbindung nicht so richtig auf meinem Computer. In der Schule und auf anderen Rechnern geht es jedoch nur auf meinem nicht. Ich besitze Windows 7 64 bit und der Datenbankenpfad ist auch richtig. Wenn ich mein programm starte mit  ex.printStackTrace(); gibt er mir folgendes aus :

Datenbankanbindung fehlgeschlagen!
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben
    at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6964)
    at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7121)
    at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(JdbcOdbc.java:3080)
    at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(JdbcOdbcConnection.java:323)
    at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(JdbcOdbcDriver.java:174)
    at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:571)
    at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:233)
    at Termine.main(Termine.java:234)

Datenbank Zugriff:
 Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
      String url = "jdbcdbcriver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb, *.accdb)};DBQ=K:/Gruppenarbeit.accdb";
      Connection zugriff=DriverManager.getConnection(url);
      try
      {
        Statement sqlStat = zugriff.createStatement();
        ResultSet daten = sqlStat.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM Termine WHERE TerminNr > 0 ORDER BY TerminNR");

Ich habe Windows auch extra neu installiert jedoch ohne besserung.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Vorraus

Ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung


----------



## BuckRogers (20. Mai 2015)

Die tolle access-Datenbank existiert auch auf deinem frisch installierten Windows, ja? Wenn ja, dann ist auch der SQL-Treiber vorhanden? Unter K: befindet sich auch die Datendatei der Datenbank, ja?

Die Exception verrät dir ja auch schon was wo schiefgelaufen ist. Dazu gibt es die ja


----------



## McCookie (20. Mai 2015)

Hey danke erstmal für deine antwort.
Die Access Datenbank befindet sich unter K: und exestiert auch auf meinem Windows. Der SQL Treiber wird mir im OBDC-Administrator tool angezeigt, Ich habe auch schon versucht das 32 bit OBDC-Administrator tool zu konfigurieren nur dann kommt: "Die Setup-Routinen für den Microsoft-Access Treiber (*.mdb, *.accdb) ODBC-Treiber  konnten nicht gefunden werden. Installieren Sie den Treiber erneut.". Gesagt getan also Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010 Redistributable runtergeladen jedoch beseht das problem immernoch. Habe schon so viel probiert doch noch nichts hat geholfen.


----------



## McCookie (23. Mai 2015)

Hat niemand ein Ahnung ?


----------



## strußi (23. Mai 2015)

mir ist ein aehnliches problem bekannt, wo es probleme mit 32/64Bit versionen der ide gab.

ein problem liegt auch in der javaDat Termine.main(Termine.java:234)


----------

